# X3 (2020) makes noise like clarinet



## JLeeds (Oct 22, 2021)

This noise is coming from the front of the vehicle. When it fist started happening it would happen after turning the car off. It has recently happened while driving down the road. I cannot predict when it will happen nor how long it will last. It usually only lasts no more than 15 seconds or so. This recording is the longest it has lasted and this was immediately following me turning the car off. Local BMW service cannot replicate and so they have made notes for future .










X3 noise.MOV


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## abscate (May 18, 2014)

You are lucky. If it sounds like a bassoon, it’s much more expensive 


It might be the PCV box crying as it loses vacuum on shut down

try taking off the oil cap at idle, then shutting down. Cover it with a rag to prevent oil splash.

noise change?

many X3s still cry for the M54 engine, so loved until 2007-


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

AC Expansion valve. 100%
“Diagnose” this for your dealer and when you go in tell them to put a stethoscope on the expansion valve to isolate the noise.


----------



## abscate (May 18, 2014)

Nice. You can diagnose by simply manually switching off the AC and seeing if that silences the woodwinds.


----------

